# Pig Out Ocala, Florida



## morgan horse (Mar 7, 2012)

March 31 there is an event called the Pig Out.  Located at the Florida Horse Park just off I 75 in Ocala, Fl.  It is a competition, had the first event last year.  Do not have many other details yet.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good, keep us posted!


----------

